# Careers in Management after graduation in Civil Engineering in India



## prasalvi92 (Jun 23, 2014)

After working on the field for almost 3-4 years in civil engineering, many students want to change their streams to the management side. But then again, there are very few streams in management which are actually related to Civil or Construction backgrounds.
But students are really not aware that they can change their technical career and incline it towards the management side with an MBA in streams like:-
Real Estate & Urban Infrastructure
Construction Economics & Quantity Surveyors
Construction Project Management.
There are institutions like RICS (Royal Institution of Chartered Surveyors) along with its affiliation with the prestigious Amity university, they have set up a campus, where they offer MBA in such streams, along with an international exposure.
For students planning to continue with studies even after post graduation, can opt for their PhD program as well.
RICS, also has an MOU signed with the University of Salford, a leading university in UK and the world.
As for the job related opportunities, they have an assured support from leading companies in India and abroad, so students will get placed as long as they meet the eligibility criteria.


----------

